# Something Good



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## tcollins (May 1, 2011)

I haven't been on the forum in SO LONG! I decided to check it out today and the first thing I saw was this! So cute!! I loved it
Theresa


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

tcollins said:


> I haven't been on the forum in SO LONG! I decided to check it out today and the first thing I saw was this! So cute!! I loved it
> Theresa


good to see you again Theresa. Hang around.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a sweet video!


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Awwwww!! Love it!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

whimsy said:


> what a sweet video!


Yeah Evelyn , does Whimsey have jammies? Love to see her in her nighty. LOL


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Dave..she doesn't have jammies, my DH would have my head examined! LOL


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Very cute!!!!


----------



## ShirleyH (Sep 13, 2009)

This should be titled 'how to live your life'. Loved it.

Keeper's Mom


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

Loved this,keep wondering what they were going to be selling! How nice it was adoption and it showed real dog behavior (naughty and sweet)!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for sharing this, Dave. It certainly put a smile on my face.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Brought a smile to my face. What a sweet dog!


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

Love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

